# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijnlijke borsten

## patrouska

[COLOR=blue]

hoi ,

ik heb een probleem ,ik heb last van ee groeiende borst en het doet best wel pijn,het is niet een erge pijn maar maak me meer zorgen omdat nu een borst wel erg groot groeit terwijl mn andere borst hetzelfde blijft de kliene is een cup b en mn andere gaat richting cup d 
dit is pas sinds een aantal weken.

ik heb geen rode vlekken of een knobbeltje,maar een borst hoort toch niet meer te groeien na een bepaalde leeftijd?
wat is ongeveer die leeftijd?
wat zou het kunnen zijn?

ik heb er echt moeite mee ,want ik kan geen topjes meer dragen en al mn beha&#39;s passen niet meer goed en kan geen passende beha&#39;s vinden.

please kan iemand me helpen&#33;&#33;

----------

